# Cloudy water with Maracyn I & II



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

Do Maracyn I or II tend to cloud the water?? Never used this stuff before. 

I woke up this morning to a tank that was so cloudy I could see it well before I turned the lights on from the other side of the room no less. The first night I used the meds the tank was clear the next morning. Last night was the second dose and I now have fog city.

I checked the params this morning and all was in normal bounds except the ammonia which was .25 so I did a 40% water change while of course running late for work. I was hoping the water change would help with the cloudiness but it was still fog city when I got home this evening.

When I changed the water this morning I noticed it had a very slight green-yellow color to it.

I know what caused the ammonia spike and totally expected it. I rinsed my sponge filter too thoroughly so I am going to have a cycle. 

I had a family member going into town today so I had them pick up a Whisper filter, the kind that has the bio-bag filters that you put carbon into. I just finished setting that up and threw in a loaded filter to see if I can clear the fog. If successful and I get clear water by bed I will test params again and then make 3rd of meds if the params aren't too high.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

Using carbon now takes the medicine out of the water so it will not be effective. You need to take out the carbon until you're done treating.

You might be having a bacterial bloom.


----------



## hellow (Apr 28, 2007)

If the tank gets turning green and yellow all over, Put the Bio-Filter back into the pump with the carbon installed because that means the medicine is doing somthing very wrong.


----------

